# twist pens twisting back inside while writing with



## slparks (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a couple twist pens that will twist closed while writing with them. How can I prevent this from happening and why is this happening?


----------



## randyrls (Dec 29, 2012)

Lisa;  The twist mechanism extends the point and then at the very end of the extension it retracts just a bit.  Make sure you see it do this.  If the point extends too far, it can bottom out on the inside of the nib before it is fully extended.

Sometimes the plating on the inside of the nib hole is too thick and the ink supply hangs up on the inside of the hole.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 29, 2012)

I've had that happen a lot on the slimline pens from China.The trannies I got were not good,they had no detent action at the end.You can test this before it's ever installed,just twisting it in your fingers.
        I fixed it by getting the really nice Artisan trannies from CSUSA.Those work really nice with just 1 drop of gun oil.I took apart all of my crummy-action ones and put in the new ones,what a huge difference!


Steve


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2012)

I put a very small drop of BLUE ( not red) loctite on the threads. you will never have it twist loose again but when you need to change ink it will take just a hardy twist of the tranny.


----------



## slparks (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks I will give these a try, and let you know what works for me. 

Lisa


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 1, 2013)

Like Randy was saying, there is actually a lock in the slimlines, when you turn it all the way "open" you should feel it catch.  If it doesn't the transmission is pressed too far into the lower blank.  I always press the slimlines about 1/8" from the line, put the refill in and test, if it works great, if not I can always press in a little bit further, but a pain in the shorts to pull it back out.

Good Luck!

~Kendall


----------



## slparks (Jan 1, 2013)

well I just changed out the transmission in it, it did not have a stopping point in it. Changed out with a new one and worked fine.


----------



## dplloyd (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you left handed?? 

I have had a coworker that is left handed state that when using a twist pen it retracts on him.

Consequently, he will not buy a twist pen but gladly purchases a non twist!


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 1, 2013)

dplloyd said:


> Are you left handed??
> 
> I have had a coworker that is left handed state that when using a twist pen it retracts on him.
> 
> Consequently, he will not buy a twist pen but gladly purchases a non twist!



The cigars are righty/lefty twisty....  Coworker may enjoy one of those.


----------

